# My Adorable Hedgie Girl



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you had a good Halloween. Here are a couple of pics.















































Have a great day!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very cute and creative.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! How precious!! She is adorable! I love the little tail. Does she like to go tubing?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Larry and PJM

She loves going inside our empty cages, not too sure about tubes yet lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

wonderful!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a great costume  Adorable picture.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh my, that's soooo cute! Love the costume!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Too cute... costume of the year! Does she huff and enjoy mealies too?? :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Tomato,

She does the whole huffing routine but I can't get her to eat mealies.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

That is a fabulous costume!! Just adorable!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She is just adorable!!  I'm very excited, my mom told me last night that the store near us has a hedgehog costume for 2-4 year olds on sale for only $7 or so! I'm totally going by to get one today, I hope there's one left!  I have a 2.5 year old nephew, and another nephew to be born next Tuesday, so I'm sure I can get a picture of one of them in this costume! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwww, she is adorable!!! 

What store has them Lilysmommy?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Meijer has them, I'm not sure if you can order them online or not. I don't think Meijers are found everywhere, seems like I've only heard of them in the midwest, but not sure.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> Meijer has them, I'm not sure if you can order them online or not. I don't think Meijers are found everywhere, seems like I've only heard of them in the midwest, but not sure.


Well, darn, we don't have any here. That's okay though.  Thanks Lilysmommy!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

omg first time i see a hedgehog costuum, really cool!


----------

